# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  منابعو دسته بندی کردم ... لطفا نظرخواهی

## Neo.Healer

سلام دوستان عزیز
من بر اساس گفته های رتبه برتر های کنکور 99 و نظرات مشاورا ی دسته بندی کردم منابع نظام جدیدو 
حالا تجربه و نظر شما در مورد این منابعو میخوام
پ.ن: من کنکوری نیستم ، دانشجوام. برای کسای دیگ ای دارم تحقیق میکنم . اینجام خوبه ی تحلیل جمع و جور میشه برای همه کنکوریا چون من اینارو دوساعت بیشتر وقت گذاشتم ازین ور اونور

ادبیات 
برای بحث موضوعی که کلا ادبیات باید موضوعی خونده بشه: هفت خوان خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو (حالا کدوم بنظرتون مفیدتره؟)
برای کسایی که منبع جامعی ام میخوان : خیلی سبز ی گاج توسی 
جمع بندی موج آزمون

عربی
جامع خیلی سبز (درس به درس) یا گاج سفید (موضوعی)
جمع بندی خط ویژه

دینی
خیلی سبز یا سفیرخرد یا میکرو طلایی + آیات و نکات مینی میکرو ( امسال لقمه نداریم کلا؟ )
دور تند بهمن آبادی یا خط ویژه

زبان 
مبتکران یا کیاسالار + ( لغمه لغت البته اگه داریم کلا این کتابو!)

زمین
اکثرا لازم نیست اما بهرحال خیلی سبزیا چلاجور

ریاضی
خیلی سبز یا مهروماه یا تخته سیاه
حمع بندی فصل آزمون یا خط ویژه

زیست 
خیلی سبز یا میکرو گاج یا میکرو طلایی یا نشرالگو
جمع بندی خط ویژه یا موج آزمون

فیزیک
خیلی سبز یا گاج یا مهروماه

شیمی
مبتکران یا خیلی سبز
جمع بندی موج آزمون ( امسال فیل نداریم واس شیمی؟ )

----------


## Neo.Healer

هیچکس نظری نداره؟  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (113): 
قیمتایی که میبینم واقعی ان؟ ی کتاب ساده بالای 100 تومنه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من بر اساس گفته های رتبه برتر های کنکور 99 و نظرات مشاورا ی دسته بندی کردم منابع نظام جدیدو 
> حالا تجربه و نظر شما در مورد این منابعو میخوام
> 
> ادبیات 
> برای بحث موضوعی که کلا ادبیات باید موضوعی خونده بشه: هفت خوان خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو (حالا کدوم بنظرتون مفیدتره؟)
> برای کسایی که منبع جامعی ام میخوان : خیلی سبز ی گاج توسی 
> جمع بندی موج آزمون
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 


چرا ناراحت؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

چه فرقی میکنه ۷۰ درصد عین همن یکیو بخر شروع کن ۱۴۰۰ تموم شد 
منابع متناسب سطح افراد باید باشه یه نسخه نمیشه داد ب همه

----------


## alirezahpr

بنظر من این ترکیب خوبی خواهد بود

زیست =درسنامه :Yahoo (100): کتاب درسی 
تست :Yahoo (4): خیلی سبز جامع پینوکیو+منتشران(علی کرامت)+آزمون های ازمایشی امسال از ماز و لیمو و مایزیست و قلم و گاج و گزینه و ریاضیست :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (113): 

شیمی= :Yahoo (15): خیلی سبز جامع + موج ازمون+کتاب مساعل الگو
تالیفی بیشترم خواستی همین آزمون ازمایشیا


فیزیک و ریاضیم :Yahoo (101):  نظر خوبی ندارم ولی طبق معمول فیزیک خیلی سبز + ریاضی مهر و ماه


 :Yahoo (4): دینی سفیر خرد البته باید وایسی تا اخر مهر میاد ورژن جدیدش ک تمامی  ادیت ها روش اعمال شدست

 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): عربیم  :Yahoo (100):  آموزش فلاح ببین تستم از کتاب گاج کامل بزن :Yahoo (3): 

ادبیات :Yahoo (4):  اگه همچیو تو یه کتاب بخایی و درس به درسم هست و ازمونام کمکت میکنه و اگ تازه اومدی نظام جدید بنفعت باشه خیلی سبز جامع اگگر نه این موضوعی های هفت خان خوبست :Yahoo (77): تعریف این گاج موضوعیم شنیدم مونتها از پاسخش خوشم نیامد


 :Yahoo (99): زبانم کیاسالار هم فیلماش ببین همم کتابش بخون  تامام



 :Yahoo (2): بازدهی با کتاب بیشتره اما کسی که نیاز به فیلمم داره اینا بهترینن

زیست حنیف عظیمی یا جلال موقاری آلا :Yahoo (15): 
شیمی بابایی :Yahoo (5): 
ریاضی ملاک پور و فیزیکم نظری ندارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sleep

سلام میخوای کنکور بدی؟؟؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> هیچکس نظری نداره؟ 
> قیمتایی که میبینم واقعی ان؟ ی کتاب ساده بالای 100 تومنه!!!!!!!!!


مگه میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی برای نظام جدید ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

شما که۹۷ قبول شدی جریان چیه:/

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چه فرقی میکنه ۷۰ درصد عین همن یکیو بخر شروع کن ۱۴۰۰ تموم شد 
> منابع متناسب سطح افراد باید باشه یه نسخه نمیشه داد ب همه


من کنکوری نیسم اصلا ، دانشجوام 
چنتا دوستام ازم منابع پرسیده بودن ، منم نظام جدیدو کاملا مسلط نیستم دارم تحقیق میکنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام میخوای کنکور بدی؟؟؟


سلام نه اصلا :Yahoo (68): 
دارم واس بقیه تحقیق میکنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مگه میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی برای نظام جدید ؟؟؟!!!


اولش گفتم بحث تحلیل منابعه نه برای خودم که
من خداروشکر ازین ی مرحله رد شدم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما که۹۷ قبول شدی جریان چیه:/


آره و نظام قدیم بودم
ازم بارها منبع نظام جدید میپرسن و منم برای چند نفر دارم تحقیق میکنم چون واقعا گرونن کتابا ، نمیشه ریسک کرد

----------


## sina_u

بهتره اول در هر درس سطح علمی شخصی که بهش مشاوره میدین سنجیده بشه.
بعد مشخص کنین چه کتابی برای اون شخص مناسب هست.

کار دیگه ای که میتونین انجام بدین این هست که  تحقیق کنین هر کتاب برای چه سطحی مناسب هست تا مشکل ریشه ای حل بشه و برای بقیه افراد نیاز به سوال نباشه.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بهتره اول در هر درس سطح علمی شخصی که بهش مشاوره میدین سنجیده بشه.
> بعد مشخص کنین چه کتابی برای اون شخص مناسب هست.
> 
> کار دیگه ای که میتونین انجام بدین این هست که  تحقیق کنین هر کتاب برای چه سطحی مناسب هست تا مشکل ریشه ای حل بشه و برای بقیه افراد نیاز به سوال نباشه.


سطح دوستام نزدیک بهمه (مشاوره نیس) 
من براساس سطح اونا که متوسطه تحقیق کردم برای همینم خبری از آیکیو یا آبی قلم چی نیس 
ولی یسری منابع هست کلا زمان ما هم بود که آشغالن و نهم نیس سطحت چی باشه ، گفتم یوقت این اسما تبلیغ توخالی نباشه و مطمئن شم خوبن

----------


## sina_u

> سطح دوستام نزدیک بهمه (مشاوره نیس) 
> من براساس سطح اونا که متوسطه تحقیق کردم برای همینم خبری از آیکیو یا آبی قلم چی نیس 
> ولی یسری منابع هست کلا زمان ما هم بود که آشغالن و نهم نیس سطحت چی باشه ، گفتم یوقت این اسما تبلیغ توخالی نباشه و مطمئن شم خوبن


زیستو باید بررسی کنی و انتخاب کنی.
بقیه همینا برای سطح متوسط  در نظام جدید خوب هستن بقیه به خوانندش بر میگرده با کدوم راحت تر هست.

----------


## Mahdis79

عربی جامع خیلی سبز امتحانشو پس داده و تیلی کتاب خوبیه
زبان مبتکران کتاب خوبیه که همراش لقمه هست
ریاضی خیلی سبز
شیمی هم مبتکران خیلی حجمش زیاده واقعا نیازی نیس این همه درسنامه خوند تعداد تستاشم با خیلی سبز یکیه
بنظر من خیلی سبز جامع کتاب خوبیه برای شیمی
برای جمع بندی هم موج آزمون خیلی خوبه ولی ازونجایی که حجمش زیاده باید قبل از آزمونا چن تا تست از موج ازمون زد نباید کلشو بزاریم برای یکی دوماه اخر

زیست هم من خیلی تحقیق کردم کتاب های نسل جدید نشرالگو خیلی خوبع کنار بعضی تستاشم بارکد داره که از طریق اونا اون تست رو توضیح داده
درکل کتاب خوبیه ولی حتما باید مناسب ۱۴۰۰ تهیه کنید


در مورد کتابای دیگه واقعا اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------


## Erfan_brian

> اولش گفتم بحث تحلیل منابعه نه برای خودم که
> من خداروشکر ازین ی مرحله رد شدم


خب اگه اینطوریه پس برای ادبیات که گفتید و سایر دروس میکروطلایی گاج برای نظام جدید رو هم در نظر داشته باشید ... منابع رو تایید می کنم و خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من بر اساس گفته های رتبه برتر های کنکور 99 و نظرات مشاورا ی دسته بندی کردم منابع نظام جدیدو 
> حالا تجربه و نظر شما در مورد این منابعو میخوام
> پ.ن: من کنکوری نیستم ، دانشجوام. برای کسای دیگ ای دارم تحقیق میکنم . اینجام خوبه ی تحلیل جمع و جور میشه برای همه کنکوریا چون من اینارو دوساعت بیشتر وقت گذاشتم ازین ور اونور
> 
> ادبیات 
> برای بحث موضوعی که کلا ادبیات باید موضوعی خونده بشه: هفت خوان خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو (حالا کدوم بنظرتون مفیدتره؟)
> برای کسایی که منبع جامعی ام میخوان : خیلی سبز ی گاج توسی 
> جمع بندی موج آزمون
> ...


ادبیات:
دستور الگو
ارایه هفت خان
لغت الگو
قرابت الگو

جمع بندی: مهر و ماه

عربی:
سطح پایین:
خیلی سبز 

متوسط:
میکروطلایی گاج

بالا:
جامع مهر و ماه

منبع جمع بندی: جمع بندی مهر و ماه

دینی:
  جامع مهر و ماه + دور تند بهمن آبادی

زبان:
 سطح ضعیف تا بالا:
خیلی سبز یا شهاب اناری

سطح متوسط و بالا: نردبام یا برگزیده قلمچی

ریاضی:
 جامع مهر و ماه (برای همه ی سطوح) + موج آزمون ریاضی

زیست:
منبع اول:
یا ۱- کتب جامع مهر و ماه
یا ۲- جامع پینوکیو ( برای کسایی که درسنامه نمیخوان)
یا ۳- کتب میکرو پایه + دوازدهم

منبع دوم: Iq 

جمع بندی: موج آزمون نسل جدید الگو

فیزیک: چهار جلدی خیلی سبز + موج
یا چهار جلدی میکرو یا میکرو طلایی + موج

شیمی: منبع اول: جامع دو جلدی خیلی سبز یا سال به سال خیلی سبز یا تک جلدی مبتکران به همراه دوازدهم خیلی سبز + موج آزمون

----------


## Ali jk

دوستان اگه ميشه لطفا واسه كسي ك رشته رياضيه و بخش رياضي ش كتاب معرفي كنين لطفا

----------


## Paxton

> دوستان اگه ميشه لطفا واسه كسي ك رشته رياضيه و بخش رياضي ش كتاب معرفي كنين لطفا


مراجعه کن به پست اول تاپیک بنده
لینکش تو امضام هست

----------


## Neo.Healer

خیلییی ممنون از همگی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

منابع پیشنهادی من
ادبیات: موضوعی های خیلی سبزیا نشر دریافت یا میکروطلایی
عربی:خیلی سبز+موج آزمون+آیکیو
زبان:مبتکران+موج آزمون+درک متن مبتکران
دینی:میکروطلایی+کتاب درسی چدین و چند بار
زیست: میکرو(درسنامه)+خیلی سبز جامع(تست)+موج آزمون
ریاضی:خیلی سبز+الگو+موج آزمون
فیزیک:شگقت انگیزخیلی سبز(آموزش)+الگو(تست)+موج آزمون
شیمی:مبتکران+موج آزمون+فیل شیمی

----------


## Mahdi_plus

سلام بچه ها، روزتون بخیر.
من تاپیک های زیادی در مورد منابع دیدم و به نظرم منابعی هست که توجه زیادی بهشون نمیشه و می خوام اونارو معرفی کنم.
ادبیات : جامع درس به درس مهروماه، این کتاب یه درسنامه خلاصه و خیلی خوب به علاوه یک بانک تست مناسب داره که من این کتابو به بچه هایی که ادبیات رو موضوعی خوندن و درصد مطلوبی کسب کردن و می خوان سرعت تست زنی شون رو افزایش بدن توصیه می کنم.
عربی : جامع مهروماه، این کتاب در یک جلد ۴۰۰۰ تا تست آورده و در کنار یه کتابچه درسنامه داره. من امسال کنکور رو ۶۶ درصد زدم و برای ۱۴۰۰ می خوام از این کتاب استفاده کنم.
زبان : جامع میکرو حمید خزایی، من بشخصه قلم آقای خزایی رو خیلی می پسندم ، ایشون نویسنده نردبام، پت و متن ، جمعبندی خیلی سبز، آزمون پلاس و کلی کتاب دیگر. این کتاب تازه امسال امسال چاپ شده و در کنارش یه کتاب لغت و کلوز و ریدینگ و یک دی وی دی تدریس کامل گرامر و سایر مباحث رو داره ( من پارسال دو بار زبان خیلی سبز رو زدم و درصدم ۸۴ شد ولی امسال می خوام این منبع رو کار کنم)
ریاضی : جامع منتشران، یکی از نویسندگان این کتاب علی مقدم نیا هست و این کتاب تک جلدی می تونه برای بچه هایی که ضعیف هستن خیلی خوب باشه. (البته من در کنارش iq رو هم استفاده می کنم)
شیمی : جامع iq جلد یک ، فعلا فقط یه جلدش اومده که شامل تست و پاسخنامه هست و برای بچه های سطح بالا به نظرم خیلی خوبه و توجه ویژه ای به مسائل داشته

----------


## Mohammad_az

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من بر اساس گفته های رتبه برتر های کنکور 99 و نظرات مشاورا ی دسته بندی کردم منابع نظام جدیدو 
> حالا تجربه و نظر شما در مورد این منابعو میخوام
> پ.ن: من کنکوری نیستم ، دانشجوام. برای کسای دیگ ای دارم تحقیق میکنم . اینجام خوبه ی تحلیل جمع و جور میشه برای همه کنکوریا چون من اینارو دوساعت بیشتر وقت گذاشتم ازین ور اونور
> 
> ادبیات 
> برای بحث موضوعی که کلا ادبیات باید موضوعی خونده بشه: هفت خوان خیلی سبز یا نشرالگو (حالا کدوم بنظرتون مفیدتره؟)
> برای کسایی که منبع جامعی ام میخوان : خیلی سبز ی گاج توسی 
> جمع بندی موج آزمون
> ...


عمومی ها که خیلی خوبن فقط برای جمع بندی حتما کتاب مجزای ازمون عمومی هم توصیه کنین
برای تخصصی ها بچه های که یکم قوی ترن نردبام مخصوصا فیزیکش میتونه خیلی عالی باشه و میکروطلایی زیستو که من دیدم چندان چنگی به دل نمیزد و یکم غلط داشت و نشرالگوشم مطالب نظام قدیمی داشت حالا شاید چاپ جدبدشون بهتر شده ولی خیلی سبز و میکرو عالین(ای کیو زیستم اومده که فکر میکنم کتاب خوبی باشه)
فیزیکم نشرالگو مخصوصا دانش اموز قویتر عالیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza fff

> ادبیات:
> دستور الگو
> ارایه هفت خان
> لغت الگو
> قرابت الگو
> 
> جمع بندی: مهر و ماه
> 
> عربی:
> ...


زیست جامع مهرو ماه چجور کتابیه؟سطحش بالاس بگیرم؟

----------


## Rafolin403

کتابای تو بازار که کلا یکی ان، زیاد نمیفرقن کلا بستگی به این داره هرکسی چه کتابی رو بپسنده یا باهاش راحت باشه، من اینقده نظرات منفی از دوستام برا خیلی از کتابا شنیدم بعد دقیقا یکیو دیدم همین نصف همینایی که نظرات منفی خوردن رو کار کرده و رتبشم عالی شده!(دوستم بود کلا کاری به کسی نداشت هرچی دوس داشت میخرید :Yahoo (27): )

و در مورد قیمت کتابا بله
من یه زیست جامع+ خ سبز دوازدهم+ میکرو دهم گرفتم + ریاضی مهر و ماه کلا شد ۷۰۰ تومن ناقابل(دقت کنید فقط زیست و ریاضیه)

----------


## NormaL

> زیست جامع مهرو ماه چجور کتابیه؟سطحش بالاس بگیرم؟


آره سطحش متوسط رو به بالاس من خودم منبع اولم مهر و ماهه

----------


## NormaL

> دستور زبان هفت خوان بنظرم بهتر از نشرالگو هست 
> فیزیک نشرالگو هم برای سطح بالا عالیه


به هر حال ما که گرفتیم منابعو :Yahoo (4): 
ولی فیزیک نشر الگو تو سال یازدهم به شخصه به دردم نخورد حالا یا سطح من پایین بود یا کتاب غیر استاندارد... :Yahoo (13):

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


آره سطحش متوسط رو به بالاس من خودم منبع اولم مهر و ماهه


تا اونجایی که خبر دارم ، زیست مهر و ماه که نوشته ی آقای پناهی شقایق هست ، فعلا رد دو جلد دهم و دوازدهم چاپ شده و جلد مربوط به یازدهم هم در شرف چاپ هست .... 
1-شما هردو جلد دهم و دوازدهمش زیست جامع مهر و ماه  رو داری ؟ 
2-میشه در مورد ویژگی های کتب آقای پناهی شقایق یه کم توضیح بدی ؟(اینکه مثلا درسنامه داره یا نه یا اینکه سطح تستاش در چه حده و کلا ویژگی هاشون رو با توجه به این که از نزدیک داری باهاشون کاری می کنی واسه بچه ها توضیح بدی ... )
3-نسبت به زیست میکرو بخوای مقایسه کنی ، کیفیت کتابای آقای پناهی شقایق بهتره یا کیفیت کتب زیست میکرو ؟
4-نظرت درباره زیستای جدید الگو چیه ؟(در مقایسه با کتب جامع مهر و ماه کدومش رو ترجیح میدی ؟)

ممنون از وقتی که می ذاری ...*

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> تا اونجایی که خبر دارم ، زیست مهر و ماه که نوشته ی آقای پناهی شقایق هست ، فعلا رد دو جلد دهم و دوازدهم چاپ شده و جلد مربوط به یازدهم هم در شرف چاپ هست .... 
> 1-شما هردو جلد دهم و دوازدهمش زیست جامع مهر و ماه  رو داری ؟ 
> 2-میشه در مورد ویژگی های کتب آقای پناهی شقایق یه کم توضیح بدی ؟(اینکه مثلا درسنامه داره یا نه یا اینکه سطح تستاش در چه حده و کلا ویژگی هاشون رو با توجه به این که از نزدیک داری باهاشون کاری می کنی واسه بچه ها توضیح بدی ... )
> 3-نسبت به زیست میکرو بخوای مقایسه کنی ، کیفیت کتابای آقای پناهی شقایق بهتره یا کیفیت کتب زیست میکرو ؟
> 4-نظرت درباره زیستای جدید الگو چیه ؟(در مقایسه با کتب جامع مهر و ماه کدومش رو ترجیح میدی ؟)
> 
> ممنون از وقتی که می ذاری ...*


1- بله من دهم و دوازدهمش رو دارم. یازدهمش چاپ شده ولی قصد خریدشو ندارم چون یازدهم مسلطم و فقط از روی آی کیو کار میکنم
2- درسنامه هاش عالیه جامع و خلاصه. به صورت نکته نکته گفته و قبلشم یه بخش به اسم اصل مطلب داره. نکات ترکیبیش عالین نه اونقد از کتاب دور شده و نه اونقد سطحشون پایینه. سطح تستاش برای من متوسط رو به بالاست
3- کتب میکرو جدای از جنس کاغذای آشغالشون، توی بخش تست خوبن اما توی درسنامه خوب عمل نکردن چندان. من خودم زیست میکرو درسنامه دوازدهم رو دارمش. آنچنان تعریفی نداره فقط نقش یه معلم رو برام داره وقتایی که ابهام پیش میاد برام مراجعه میکنم بهش. نه اینکه کتاب بدی باشه. اتفاقا کتاب عالی و کامل و جامعیه اما واقعا برای سال کنکور حجمش خیلی زیاده
4- من زیست دهمش رو داشتم هیچ فرقی با اینی که الان چاپ کردن نداره. فقط یه چند تا آزمون بهش اضافه کردن! همون تستای نظام قدیم، همون اشکالات، همون ابهامات و همون نکات نظام قدیم... اینجور بهش نگاه نکن که زده نسل جدید و فلان و اینا. این اشکان هاشمی ای که من و شما میشناسیم هیچوقت نمیاد کتاباشو کامل ویرایش کنه... اگه میخوای بگیری فقط موج آزمونشو بگیر بقیه شو توصیه نمیکنم. در ضمن درسنامه درختیاش رو هم رایگان گذاشتن دیگه برا چی الکی پول میدی؟ :Yahoo (20): 

موفق باشی. سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## amir1376

> ادبیات:
> دستور الگو
> ارایه هفت خان
> لغت الگو
> قرابت الگو
> 
> جمع بندی: مهر و ماه
> 
> عربی:
> ...


*یه سوال فنی 
دینی مهر و ماه خوبه ؟ 
من میخوام منبع دینی بخرم و چون کتاب درسی ها رو ندارم برام مهمه که درسنامش کل متن کتاب درسی رو اورده باشه 
مهرو ماه اینکارو کرده ؟ و اینکه تغییرات امسالو لحاظ کرده ؟*

----------


## Dream come true

> *یه سوال فنی 
> دینی مهر و ماه خوبه ؟ 
> من میخوام منبع دینی بخرم و چون کتاب درسی ها رو ندارم برام مهمه که درسنامش کل متن کتاب درسی رو اورده باشه 
> مهرو ماه اینکارو کرده ؟ و اینکه تغییرات امسالو لحاظ کرده ؟*


حالا من برعکس شما کتابی میخوام که درسنامه نداشته باشه فقط تست باشه چون نیازی به درسنامه اصلا ندارم 
همه کتابای تو بازار درسنامه های کامل دارند (زیپ دینی به نظرم تو درسنامه و اعمال تغییرات خیلی خوب کار کرده قیمتشم مناسبه اما تعداد تستش کمه)
تنها کتابی که پیدا کردم بدون درسنامه جلد اول میکروطلایی گاج بود (درسنامش جلد دومه )
کسی اینجا این کتاب کار کرده راضی باشه ؟ 
و یه سوال دیگه میکرو نقره ای با طلایی دینی فرقشون چیه ؟ تستای کدوم بهتره

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=amir1376;1651368]*یه سوال فنی 
دینی مهر و ماه خوبه ؟ 
من میخوام منبع دینی بخرم و چون کتاب درسی ها رو ندارم برام مهمه که درسنامش کل متن کتاب درسی رو اورده باشه 
مهرو ماه اینکارو کرده ؟ و اینکه تغییرات امسالو لحاظ کرده ؟* [/QUOTE
زیپ الگو برای درسنامه + جلد تست میکروطلایی + تلاش مناسب و عالی = درصد 100 کنکور 1400

البته اگه اتفاق خاصی برای دینی نیافته مثل شیمی کنکور 99 ولی بازم بالای 90 هستی

----------


## amir1376

> حالا من برعکس شما کتابی میخوام که درسنامه نداشته باشه فقط تست باشه چون نیازی به درسنامه اصلا ندارم 
> همه کتابای تو بازار درسنامه های کامل دارند (زیپ دینی به نظرم تو درسنامه و اعمال تغییرات خیلی خوب کار کرده قیمتشم مناسبه اما تعداد تستش کمه)
> تنها کتابی که پیدا کردم بدون درسنامه جلد اول میکروطلایی گاج بود (درسنامش جلد دومه )
> کسی اینجا این کتاب کار کرده راضی باشه ؟ 
> و یه سوال دیگه میکرو نقره ای با طلایی دینی فرقشون چیه ؟ تستای کدوم بهتره


*به نظر جلد تست کتاب میکروطلایی خیلی خوبه پی دی افشو چک کردم تستای خوب و کاملی داشت
من تصمیمم رو گرفتم زیپ نشرالگو + تست میکروطلایی*

----------


## Dream come true

[QUOTE=Ali Darkness;1651985]


> *یه سوال فنی 
> دینی مهر و ماه خوبه ؟ 
> من میخوام منبع دینی بخرم و چون کتاب درسی ها رو ندارم برام مهمه که درسنامش کل متن کتاب درسی رو اورده باشه 
> مهرو ماه اینکارو کرده ؟ و اینکه تغییرات امسالو لحاظ کرده ؟* [/QUOTE
> زیپ الگو برای درسنامه + جلد تست میکروطلایی + تلاش مناسب و عالی = درصد 100 کنکور 1400
> 
> البته اگه اتفاق خاصی برای دینی نیافته مثل شیمی کنکور 99 ولی بازم بالای 90 هستی


پس شما راضی بودی از میکروطلایی دینی ممنون پس منم همین میگیرم
برای درک متن عربی چه کتابی میشناسید ؟
به غیر از درک متن عربی خیلی سبز انتشارات دیگه ای درک متن داره ؟
ریدینگ زبانم میخوام پت و متن خیلی سبز بگیرم اونم مناسبه به نظرتون ؟
این دو کتاب متن های کنکورای سال های قبل رو هم دارند ؟
ببخشید میپرسم چون پی دی اف از نمونه این دو تا نبود داخل سایت خیلی سبز

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=Dream come true;1651993][QUOTE=Ali Darkness;1651985]

پس شما راضی بودی از میکروطلایی دینی ممنون پس منم همین میگیرم
برای درک متن عربی چه کتابی میشناسید ؟
به غیر از درک متن عربی خیلی سبز انتشارات دیگه ای درک متن داره ؟
ریدینگ زبانم میخوام پت و متن خیلی سبز بگیرم اونم مناسبه به نظرتون ؟
این دو کتاب متن های کنکورای سال های قبل رو هم دارند ؟
ببخشید میپرسم چون پی دی اف از نمونه این دو تا نبود داخل سایت خیلی سبز[/QUOTE
برای متن عربی :  متن میکروطلایی نوشته علی فیلی یا هم چله نشینی راه اندیشه نوشته میثم فلاح 

برای  زبان : پت و متن خیلی سبز 

ولی قبل از گرفتن اینا ابتدا  متن های کتاب جامع رو کامل مسلط شو بعد برای تمرین بیشتر بیا سراغ اینا

----------


## amir1376

[QUOTE=Dream come true;1651993]


> پس شما راضی بودی از میکروطلایی دینی ممنون پس منم همین میگیرم
> برای درک متن عربی چه کتابی میشناسید ؟
> به غیر از درک متن عربی خیلی سبز انتشارات دیگه ای درک متن داره ؟
> ریدینگ زبانم میخوام پت و متن خیلی سبز بگیرم اونم مناسبه به نظرتون ؟
> این دو کتاب متن های کنکورای سال های قبل رو هم دارند ؟
> ببخشید میپرسم چون پی دی اف از نمونه این دو تا نبود داخل سایت خیلی سبز


*من درک مطلب عربی میکروطلایی رو دارم که خوبه و 105 تا متن داره که از ساده به دشوار چیده شده و کنکورای اخیر رو هم شامل میشه + تالیفی و ازمون های گاج 
پت و متن زبان هم دارم که بسیار کتاب خوبیه مخصوصا پاسخ هاش و کادرهای اموزشی توی پاسخنامش عالیه 
درک مطلب های کنکورای اخیر رو هم داره + متن های تالیفی

*

----------


## Yas_99

> بنظر من این ترکیب خوبی خواهد بود
> 
> زیست =درسنامهکتاب درسی 
> تستخیلی سبز جامع پینوکیو+منتشران(علی کرامت)+آزمون های ازمایشی امسال از ماز و لیمو و مایزیست و قلم و گاج و گزینه و ریاضیست
> 
> 
> شیمی=خیلی سبز جامع + موج ازمون+کتاب مساعل الگو
> تالیفی بیشترم خواستی همین آزمون ازمایشیا
> 
> ...


سلام زیست منتشران رو داری؟ چطوره سطح تستاش

----------


## ehsan7777777

*واسه کتاب تست دینی نظرتون درباره کتاب "موج آزمون دینی الگو " که نوشته مولف کتاب  زیپ دین و زندگی الگو هست چیه ؟(آقای محمد کریمی منظورمه)

کسی هست که این کتاب رو کار کرده باشه ؟ ( البته ورژن مخصوص کنکور 1400 گمون کنم هنوز نیومده ولی احتمالا یکی دو هفته ی دیگه سر وکله اش پیدا می شه)

به نظرتون ارزش داره به جای جلد تست کتاب دینی میکروطلایی ، این کتاب موج آزمون دینی خریداری بشه ؟

@**amir1376*
@*Ali Darkness*
@*Dream come true*
@*NormaL*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*کسایی که کتاب آی کیوی زیست جامع گاج رو کار کردن لطفا نظرشون رو درباره این کتاب بگن ... 

1-بعنوان منبع اول می شه ازش استفاده کرد یا اینکه سطحش خیلی بالاست و به درد منبع اول بودن نمیخوره ... ؟
2-اگه می شه این کتاب رو نسبت به کتب زیست جدید الگو یا میکرو یا زیست جامع خیلی سبز مقایسه کنین ؟*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


1- بله من دهم و دوازدهمش رو دارم. یازدهمش چاپ شده ولی قصد خریدشو ندارم چون یازدهم مسلطم و فقط از روی آی کیو کار میکنم
2- درسنامه هاش عالیه جامع و خلاصه. به صورت نکته نکته گفته و قبلشم یه بخش به اسم اصل مطلب داره. نکات ترکیبیش عالین نه اونقد از کتاب دور شده و نه اونقد سطحشون پایینه. سطح تستاش برای من متوسط رو به بالاست
3- کتب میکرو جدای از جنس کاغذای آشغالشون، توی بخش تست خوبن اما توی درسنامه خوب عمل نکردن چندان. من خودم زیست میکرو درسنامه دوازدهم رو دارمش. آنچنان تعریفی نداره فقط نقش یه معلم رو برام داره وقتایی که ابهام پیش میاد برام مراجعه میکنم بهش. نه اینکه کتاب بدی باشه. اتفاقا کتاب عالی و کامل و جامعیه اما واقعا برای سال کنکور حجمش خیلی زیاده
4- من زیست دهمش رو داشتم هیچ فرقی با اینی که الان چاپ کردن نداره. فقط یه چند تا آزمون بهش اضافه کردن! همون تستای نظام قدیم، همون اشکالات، همون ابهامات و همون نکات نظام قدیم... اینجور بهش نگاه نکن که زده نسل جدید و فلان و اینا. این اشکان هاشمی ای که من و شما میشناسیم هیچوقت نمیاد کتاباشو کامل ویرایش کنه... اگه میخوای بگیری فقط موج آزمونشو بگیر بقیه شو توصیه نمیکنم. در ضمن درسنامه درختیاش رو هم رایگان گذاشتن دیگه برا چی الکی پول میدی؟

موفق باشی. سوالی بود در خدمتم


کتاب زیست جامع خیلی سبز رو هم کار کردی ؟
اگه جوابت مثبت هست ، در مقایسه با مهر و ماه کدومش برتری داره ؟ممنون می شم یه مقایسه کنی ... 
(راستی نظر قبلیت درباره کتاب زیست الگو خیلی به کارم خورد .... ممنون )*

----------


## ramezannia

منابع شما خیلی خوبه ولی اگه دنبال سوالات سطح بالاتری هستی: 
ریاضی > نشر الگو 
شیمی > خیلی سبز

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> کتاب زیست جامع خیلی سبز رو هم کار کردی ؟
> اگه جوابت مثبت هست ، در مقایسه با مهر و ماه کدومش برتری داره ؟ممنون می شم یه مقایسه کنی ... 
> (راستی نظر قبلیت درباره کتاب زیست الگو خیلی به کارم خورد .... ممنون )*


نه والا من خیلی سبز یازدهم رو کار کردم.
خیلی سبز جامع کتاب خوبیه ولی خب درسنامه نداره شاید بعضیا نپسندن. در کل کتاب خوبیه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## reza fff

> *به نظر جلد تست کتاب میکروطلایی خیلی خوبه پی دی افشو چک کردم تستای خوب و کاملی داشت
> من تصمیمم رو گرفتم زیپ نشرالگو + تست میکروطلایی*


من برا درسنامه دینی بین میکروطلایی و زیپ موندم..زیپ همه ایه هارو اورده؟

----------


## Amirsh23

> من برا درسنامه دینی بین میکروطلایی و زیپ موندم..زیپ همه ایه هارو اورده؟


اره یعنی چی نیاورده؟ دیگه ایاتو که نمیشه برداشت /:

----------


## میلاد زد

> من برا درسنامه دینی بین میکروطلایی و زیپ موندم..زیپ همه ایه هارو اورده؟


 اقا دینی خیلی سبز قابل رقابت با میکرو طلایی هست

----------


## reza fff

> اره یعنی چی نیاورده؟ دیگه ایاتو که نمیشه برداشت /:


تو نمونش بعضی ایات فقط فارسیش بود عربی نداشت واس همین پرسیدم

----------


## reza fff

> اقا دینی خیلی سبز قابل رقابت با میکرو طلایی هست


خیلی سبزو اصلن نگاه نکردم حقیقت..ولی طلایی خوبه با زیپ

----------


## Amirsh23

> تو نمونش بعضی ایات فقط فارسیش بود عربی نداشت واس همین پرسیدم


کتاب جمع و جوریه  میتونی سفیر خردم براش بگیری مکمل که هفته بعد قراره ویرایش پایش بیاد و دوازدهمشو نمیدونم . این سفیر خرد اولین کتاب دینی هستش که واقعا با کنکور ۹۹ دگرگون شد و کلی تست ایده دار بهش اضافه شده . البته اینم اضافه کنم اونایی که الان تو بازارن ویرایش جدید نیست فعلا صبر کنید

----------

